# Wasserkühlung - Richtiges Gehäuse, passende Teile



## Skypolee (10. Januar 2016)

*Wasserkühlung - Richtiges Gehäuse, passende Teile*

Heyho, 

So und zwar habe ich das EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy X360 Kit bekommen. Laut Internet etc, soll es nicht schlecht sein. 

Nun hab ich das Nanoxia Deep Silence 1, (Das NP1 gefällt mir generell nicht mehr, weil das USB Panel oben ständig hausspringt, sowie die HDD extrem Vibrieren. -_-) und habe mir überlegt das NZXT H440 - Grün/Schwarz zu kaufen, doch mich nervt es, das man dann das Reservoir nicht sehen kann, wie in dem s340.

Am besten soll das Gehäuse halt ein großes Fenster haben, sowie eine Midplate, damit das Netzteil bedeckt ist.

Anderseits habe ich überlegt, denn EK-CoolStream XE 360 Verkaufen, und dann eine 240mm Version zu kaufen. Sonst hätte ich das s340 nehmen können.

Doch möchte ich auch Erweitern können, z.B wenn ich irgendwann meine Grafikkarte mit Kühlen möchte. (Ist das mit dem Kit überhaupt möglich?)

Hättet Ihr eine Idee für mich Parat? Und kommt Ihr mir wollmöglich eine gute Grüne Kühllösung Vorschlagen? 

Ich weiß, eine Custom Wasserkühlung wäre bestimmt besser, aber ich hatte ja nichts zu Verlieren 

Und am liebsten wenn ich schon dabei bin, möchte ich gerne meinen G.Skill Ares RAM Speicher Wasserkühlen,  doch bin ich nicht sicher, ob es egal ist welcher Ram Block.

UND, ist es möglich gesleevte kabel zu kaufen?


----------



## zzoui (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Richtiges Gehäuse, passende Teile*

zu den Kabeln, ja ist möglich https://www.caseking.de/kabel-und-adapter/interne-kabel/netzteil/sets
Bekommst du auch noch in mehreren Shops, oder nur Verlängerungen.


----------

